# Add Sony Vue App to Tivo



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

If we did that- we would not need cable at all. No cable card no nothing.

Vue has everything....even sling coudl work too. There'd almost be no point in ever getting cable.


----------



## RDP-MO (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree!
Just having a PSVUE app alongside Netflix, Amazon etc would be terrific. Do I dare ask for the integrated channel listing!?!? Oh to dream!


----------



## halflifecrysis (Feb 4, 2017)

This would be awesome!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Great! Go reach out to Sony!


----------



## Prestond (Feb 4, 2008)

That would be swell feature.. If even on only new Bolts I would let my lifetime sub's on my current TiVos go to get new Bolt


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Will PSVue 2 channel audio decode through a receiver to reasonable "surround"? I can't find a "definitive" answer to that and maybe that's what's holding up my decision to drop Comcast cable. There's nothing I've found that hints that 2 channel on all streaming services will decode through receiver to what would be the older "SURROUND" that we experienced with the older SURE systems and be acceptable for maybe "most" network viewing.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

WVZR1 said:


> Will PSVue 2 channel audio decode through a receiver to reasonable "surround"? I can't find a "definitive" answer to that and maybe that's what's holding up my decision to drop Comcast cable. There's nothing I've found that hints that 2 channel on all streaming services will decode through receiver to what would be the older "SURROUND" that we experienced with the older SURE systems and be acceptable for maybe "most" network viewing.


That doesn't matter, because it's extremely unlikely that Sony will create a Tivo app for Ps Vue. Or if they do, it won't allow recording on the Tivo.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

MikeBear said:


> That doesn't matter, because it's extremely unlikely that Sony will create a Tivo app for Ps Vue. Or if they do, it won't allow recording on the Tivo.


I wasn't and ain't interested in TiVo - my question was only relative the the PSVue and the 2 channel that's supplied by them and all the rest of the "network" streaming services.


----------

